
Why did Flickr drop the “e”? [2013] - aliabd
https://www.quora.com/Why-did-Flickr-drop-the-e/answer/Stewart-Butterfield?share=1
======
1595463842
You'd be lucky to get something like flickr.com these days. It'd be more like:
getflickr.co

